# New Stock Photography Site Beta - Some Invites For Photoforum Members



## lawrencedudley (May 28, 2009)

Hi Guys,

This isn't meant as any kind of spam message - I think it's something that will interest you guys and benefit you all in making money out of your images 

We've just (literally in the last half an hour) launched a limited beta of Pixelfetch.com which is a new stock photography site designed to shake up the stock photography industry.

We felt that traditional microstock sites have stagnated a bit recently - they don't keep up with trends across the internet at all and they're pretty clunky and old-fashioned and their user interfaces are horrible.

Pixelfetch is built on some pretty awesome technology and while it's very much in beta (you can't buy any images on the site for another few weeks yet), we've got a ridiculously long roadmap of features that will push stock sales up (earning you more money).

At the moment we're just looking to have a database of photographs online that we can test with and launch new features from - we're currently in soft launch mode and will be having a hard launch in a few weeks time. As beta users you'll benefit from being the only people with photos on the site when we hard launch into public mode, which should gain you extra exposure.

Your help testing the system and uploading photos is much appreciated, and we'll think of a suitable thank you to all of you who do sign up in the next few weeks as a sign of our gratitude.

Stay tuned, this is going to be big :thumbup:

To register please use the following link:

Users - Pixelfetch

There's 50 invites allocated to this site so snap them up while you can or you'll miss out.

For those of you who sign up it should be a pretty exciting few weeks with new features being added every day or two and you'll get to play a large part in helping to shape what will, with any luck, become a one-stop shop for stock photographs.

Kind Regards and thanks for your time,

Lawrence Dudley
Director - Pixelfetch

Any questions about Pixelfetch should be directed at support@pixelfetch.com - we look forward to answering any questions or suggestions, feedback or anything else you might have for us.


----------

